# rainbow skink care



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

i have a rainbow skink and 2 little toads that i found in my house the skink had been into my fishfood?
and the toads were in my mom moms flower pot,


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool, i wish there were lizards running around my house and garden. We have frogs and toads in the pond though and we just leave them alone. I suggest just letting them go if they are native. Or if you really want to keep reptiles or toads buy some more interesting ones from pet shop. Horned frogs (pacman frogs) look cool, and you can feed it mice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I've never kept a skink, but the small toads make nice pets.

For small specimens, I put them in a tank with just paper towels for a substarte, a couple of caves to hide in, and a wide, shallow water dish. They like eating small crickets, and any small insects and earthworms you catch outside.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Where do you live? I ask because you use the verancular "Rainbow Skink" which is not really helping me with a positive ID on the skink. If it is a smaller skink you will do fine offering pinhead crickets, larger specimens will consume adult crickets, mealworms, waxworms, etc... I would house the skink on eco-earth (bed-a-beast)
and offer a quality basking site with the light on a timer.


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

im holding it right now its the type of rainbow skink they sell at petsmart


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

its small right now its in a 2.5 gallon terraium with a dish of water a cave a dish of the fish food i found him in and a few plants


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ok to bring this topic back to life, i got another snink, a bigger one, now one has bright colors and the other doesnot have such bright colors, so i believe i have a male and a female


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

where do u live? im guessing a house in the woods......


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats awesome i cant find any lizards that live native around here in illinois


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> where do u live? im guessing a house in the woods......


 pretty much yeah, and i love it, nice neighborhood,but yardwork especially in the fall is a PITA


----------

